# AKC in buckhead



## MarkandCommit (Aug 23, 2012)

Hows the venue? Im planning on attending!!!!!! pumped!!!!!


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 23, 2012)

From what I've seen, very nice. Lots of nice technical water.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 23, 2012)

The grounds are fantastic and ARC is a great group of folks too!  You running or just watching?


----------



## MarkandCommit (Aug 23, 2012)

I plan on running master. Im positive my dog is capable of passing, Im just worried I may mess her up with this being the first time ive ever entered a hunt test.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 24, 2012)

MarkandCommit said:


> I plan on running master. Im positive my dog is capable of passing, Im just worried I may mess her up with this being the first time ive ever entered a hunt test.



ifn it was my first test i wouldnt be positive about anything! especially running master stakes! 

Good luck.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 24, 2012)

*First test?*



MarkandCommit said:


> I plan on running master. Im positive my dog is capable of passing, Im just worried I may mess her up with this being the first time ive ever entered a hunt test.




Unless you are pulling our leg about not having ran a test before, I think some sound advice may be to attempt a Junior or Senior test first.  You can register for both on the same day or weekend if you want.  You want your dog to succeed, and you to have fun.  If a Master judge pulls a trick out of his/her hat with something like a poison blind with a live flyer, then you may not enjoy it so much.  Otherwise, I applaud your enthusiasm and certainly wish you best of luck!


----------



## MarkandCommit (Aug 25, 2012)

I guess we will see, whats the longest yall have ever seen a blind in atlanta?


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 25, 2012)

It ain't always about distance. There are a lot of other factors that go into a master test.


----------



## NGaHunter (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll be there running Master too....Blinds tend to be about 100 yards...Good Luck and Maybe we will be in the Same Flight


----------



## MarkandCommit (Aug 27, 2012)

100 yrds just dont seem to far? I understand diversions, cover, poisons, pressure. I know dogs have good and bad days, anyways I cant wait. I hope to get to met ya NGa.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 28, 2012)

*Master*



ngaduck said:


> It ain't always about distance. There are a lot of other factors that go into a master test.



Agreed.  No doubt that many times a short blind can be more  difficult than a long one especially if your judges are demanding that you challenge the line to a blind.  I've seen dogs one or two-whistle a 30 yard blind and fail. Based on the circumstances and the line taken, you could easily agree with the judges. Good luck.  We'll probably be there too.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 28, 2012)

There's that and also the question of how will the dog react to the test environment.


----------



## NGaHunter (Aug 28, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> There's that and also the question of how will the dog react to the test environment.



I know how mine reacts sometimes


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 29, 2012)

Donald, I'll see you guys there!!


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 29, 2012)

Joe, who are you running?


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 29, 2012)

Bailey, Sadie, Sky, and Bones in Master...maybe Tater in Senior.  Havent decided on Senior yet, don't know if I wanna fool with an irrelevant pass.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 29, 2012)

You could run Missy for an irrelevant pass for me. I've got to work.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 29, 2012)

maybe...would she even run for me??


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 29, 2012)

She will run for Blaine. Actually looks pretty good too. I think it throws her off, and she is not quite........herself.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 29, 2012)

Chad good to see ya back around. My phone went swimming in the oconee w ur number in it. Give me a call sometime


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 29, 2012)

Well I am def going.  Might run Tater in Senior just for the experience...but if you wanna send her w me just let me know.  My handling fees are reasonable...


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 29, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> You could run Missy for an irrelevant pass for me. I've got to work.



i may go down and run saturday only. ifn i do ill take her.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 29, 2012)

Joe Overby said:


> Bailey, Sadie, Sky, and Bones in Master...maybe Tater in Senior.  Havent decided on Senior yet, don't know if I wanna fool with an irrelevant pass.



never figured you for such an "AKC" guy...


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 30, 2012)

guess i have no shame....


----------



## Folsom (Aug 30, 2012)

Wish I didn't have to be in Arkansas that weekend....., would love to run the test!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 16, 2012)

MarkandCommit said:


> I plan on running master. Im positive my dog is capable of passing, Im just worried I may mess her up with this being the first time ive ever entered a hunt test.



how'd she do? what's her name? Talked to a buddy that was down there saturday evening and he had done pretty well.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say THANKS to Kyle and Donald and the rest of the Hunt Test Committee for all their hard work.  Mitch and I had a great time Saturday.


----------



## Shakey Head (Sep 18, 2012)

I attended the event with my new Webb Footed Kennels puppy and was very impressed.  I followed Master Flight C on Saturday.  My wife and I watched some tremendous dogs and met some new faces.  I cant wait until "Blue" will be participating himself.  Kyle and the rest of the hunt test committee's hard work definately showed at this hunt test.


----------



## 5forfighting (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone,

All of our club members and a lot of club members from other local clubs pitched in to help. Thanks a lot, Elaine and Mitch, Pierce and Gina. Robert and Beverly. Our club member Donald Hatfield worked his butt off to make Master A go!

I promise if I can find the time I want to come run N GA and Old South with my up and coming master dog LeDoux. I've only run one, but looking forward to running more!

Kyle


----------

